
This device will automatically enter how much you chew for you - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/20/this-device-will-automatically-enter-how-much-you-chew-for-you
======
maxharris
If the problem were a simple matter of sheer gluttony, this would make sense.

However, it's not a matter of people merely _choosing_ to eat more than they
should. If that were the case, obese 6-month-old children would be an
extraordinary rarity.

Fructose is the primary cause of the obesity epidemic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM)

It's difficult to eliminate fructose from your diet because it's put into
everything from mayonnaise to ketchup to bread. And people suffer from the
twin delusions that consuming small amounts of fructose won't add up, and that
healthy-sounding sweeteners such as "agave nectar" are somehow better for them
than high-fructose corn syrup.

"Agave nectar" contains between 50 and 90% fructose, depending on the
supplier. Although it contains slightly less fructose, honey is dangerous for
exactly the same reason. And while eating a few strawberries is perfectly
healthy, eating too many all at once, or separating the fructose from the
fiber content through any kind of processing (blending, freezing, etc.) is
enough to induce these same toxic effects on appetite control.

Oh, and one more thing. Food manufacturers have a LOT of different names that
allow them to conceal the fructose content of their products. Here are but a
few (61!)

Agave nectar, barbados sugar, barley malt, barley malt syrup, beet sugar,
brown sugar, buttered syrup, cane juice, cane juice crystals, cane sugar,
caramel, carob syrup, castor sugar, coconut palm sugar, coconut sugar,
confectioner’s sugar, corn sweetener, corn syrup, corn syrup solids, date
sugar, dehydrated cane juice, demerara sugar, dextrin, dextrose, evaporated
cane juice, free-flowing brown sugars, fructose, fruit juice, fruit juice
concentrate, glucose, glucose solids, golden sugar, golden syrup, grape sugar,
HFCS (high-fructose corn syrup), honey, icing sugar, invert sugar, malt syrup,
maltodextrin, maltol, maltose, mannose, maple syrup, molasses, muscovado, palm
sugar, panocha, powdered sugar, raw sugar, refiner’s syrup, rice syrup,
saccharose, sorghum syrup, sucrose, sugar (granulated), sweet sorghum, syrup,
treacle, turbinado sugar, yellow sugar.

